# best cold weather head gear for duck hunting?



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I currently use a knit type stocking cap with a fleece face that is camo and has a mouth hole, but the wind cuts right threw the knit. I have been on the hunt for something MUCH warmer with a mouth hole. Any ideas?


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been 100% satisfied with every piece of Drake gear I wear into the field.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

so you suggest the mask shown here?

https://www.drakewaterfowl.com/drake/products/lst-apparel


----------



## joneshat11 (Jan 7, 2011)

Geez, you get that cold in OK that you need to wear a full face mask like that? Just go hunting in MN before your season and then you grow some thicker skin for the OK season. ;-)


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Any of the Outdoor Research bacalavas, like the Sonic or Gorilla, are warm enough to bake your head, but you will have to cut out the mesh "breathing area" to make a mouth hole.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

find a balaclava that is made with fleese wind block. I am not that bothered by the cold. I have a ratty old balaclava made from some poly material and when it is real cold, I just use the hood on my jacket along with it.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

planetbuff dot com


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

joneshat11 said:


> Geez, you get that cold in OK that you need to wear a full face mask like that? Just go hunting in MN before your season and then you grow some thicker skin for the OK season. ;-)



12 degrees Tuesday when we went out with gusts over 25 mph... ya my head was cold in the knit thing.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

savage25xtreme said:


> so you suggest the mask shown here?
> 
> https://www.drakewaterfowl.com/drake/products/lst-apparel


I have one of the LST Mask and really like it. I have several things made by Drake and all have been pretty nice so far, just don't buy any of their waders!!


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I have always used a fleece beanie with a neck gator, it is what we were issued in the corps and has kept me warm no matter where I have been. I just cut a small hole for the mouth and it was good to go.

I also have a ear warmer thing my wife bought me that has a spot for the hand warmer packets to go near the ears.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

savage25xtreme said:


> I currently use a knit type stocking cap with a fleece face that is camo and has a mouth hole, but the wind cuts right threw the knit. I have been on the hunt for something MUCH warmer with a mouth hole. Any ideas?



Stormy Kromer!!!

nuff said.......
*
RK*


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

road kill said:


> Stormy Kromer!!!
> 
> nuff said.......
> *
> RK*


Good lord RK, not sure I can bring my self to wear one of those.... plus it doesn't cover the face much...


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

Brandoned said:


> I have one of the LST Mask and really like it. I have several things made by Drake and all have been pretty nice so far, just don't buy any of their waders!!


Brandon is dead on.


----------



## agr1365 (Jan 30, 2011)

Filson Wildfowl Hat


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I normally only use just a Carharrt stocking cap...

If you see me with a face mask on; just go back inside because its too cold for ya'll


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

lizard55033 said:


> ...
> 
> If you see me with a face mask on; just go back inside because its too cold for ya'll


I,(and the ducks, bobcats, deers) will see you if you DON’T have your face covered!!!!
ABSOLUTE MOST BIGGEST CAMO ERROR, is that bright shining spotlight moonbeam of an uncovered face.
And if you show up in my blind without something you get the crusty spare in the bottom of my gear bucket or rub mud.




.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I am still trying to find warm enough cloths to keep me warm on my tree stand. I use a neck gator and a heavy fleece hat. I think I have decided I need a better blind for ducks not better cloths.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> I,(and the ducks, bobcats, deers) will see you if you DON’T have your face covered!!!!
> ABSOLUTE MOST BIGGEST CAMO ERROR, is that bright shining spotlight moonbeam of an uncovered face.
> And if you show up in my blind without something you get the crusty spare in the bottom of my gear bucket or rub mud.
> .


Ken was this an invite for a hunt?

I do use camo paint from time to time...


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll wear either the Drake LST facemask or if really windy I wear a brown Underarmor balaclava with a neck gaiter and an Avery stocking cap that has the ear flaps. It is about twice as thick as the regular Avery cap and that combination keeps my bald head nice and warm.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Whatever you find, make sure it has a windproof layer in it. Way up here in some of the worst winds I've encountered hunting, the cold really eats away at ya. Regardless of how warm the hat is, if the wind can make it through it, you'll be cold in no time. Same thing goes with bibs and jackets.


----------

